# Subs



## Devon3603 (Sep 1, 2011)

What would keep blowing my subs? I have a 1000 watt kenewood mono amp. I did have two Rockford fosgate 500watts p2's hooked up an they blew like after a few months. I hade two Sony explode 1200 watts each hooked up to it any the blew. And I jus got two pile subs 600wats each an I hooked them up two to three days ago an there all ready blown.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Turn your amp gain down. Cheap subs will blow with too much power. Try to match the amps RMS power to the subs RMS rated handling. Dont go by the max power.


----------



## Devon3603 (Sep 1, 2011)

Now my interior speakers are blowing.


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

Distortion, 2 much power, amplifier clipping. Are they run in series or parallel? what ohm are the subs? ported, sealed or free air enclosures? what frequency have you set them at? do you have the 12/18db boost on. many factors to take in when setting up your system.


----------

